# Good road biking around Eugene?



## Bobcat80 (Feb 23, 2011)

Moving from Boulder, CO to Eugene this summer due to wife's new position with the university there. I road and mountain bike a lot. How is the biking around Eugene? Any good, long hill climbs? I hear Eugene is biker friendly but are the highways biker friendly? Any popular century routes leading out of town and back? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Mountains Aren't Quite as Tall as Colorado's ...*

But the riding around Eugene is as good as it gets.
Possible exception: Rainy winters


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Bobcat80 said:


> ...How is the biking around Eugene? Any good, long hill climbs? ...


 Well, there are some good grades between Eugene and the coast. A century (plus) to Florence and back (stopping at Mo's for clam chowder :thumbsup: ), would give you a bit of a workout.


----------



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

Killer riding, once you get out of town. Fox Hollow, Briggs Hill, Petzold, Central, Hamm Road, Siuslaw River Road, and Wolf Creek Road are just some of the goods from town. Smith River Road to the coast, you'll only see a handful of cars the whole way. Going east, Aufderheide Road is an incredibly scenic 60 mile link between Highways 126 & 56. Old McKenzie Highway to Dee Wright Observatory and to Sisters is a must. Look up the GEARs (Greater Eugene Area Riders) website. 

So....yeah, I guess there's some decent riding....:thumbsup:


----------

